# Any good bike stores in bergen co. NJ??



## Will Be Was (Jun 10, 2010)

would anyone recommend a bike store in Bergen county also are you familiar with the service charges.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Westwood has been around a million years, Jackie Simes once owned it. Park Ridge is another. No idea on service charges.


----------



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

Original Bike Shop 
108 U.S. 46, Saddle Brook, NJ 07663
(973) 478-6555‎

Great people and great service from Mel the owner and Kevin.:thumbsup:


----------



## Will Be Was (Jun 10, 2010)

I have herd good reviews for Campmore, anyone to discuss??


----------



## Will Be Was (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the input, I'll check them out....


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

+1 for those shops. I use them regularly. Bought mtb fork at campmor, bought mtb at westwood and had 2 bikes tuned up at original bike shop.

Those clubs offer btcnj discounts 10% but not necesarily on repairs


----------



## equ (May 5, 2010)

Campmor is decent for gear/accessories. The new bikes that they carry are limited (mostly Fuji I think), but we've bought shoes, bike racks, pedals etc. there. No comment on service...

There is a shop just by campmor, I don't know its name but it didn't look too alive.


----------



## rickgoing (May 26, 2010)

Go to the Cosmic Wheel on Main st Ridgefield Park.

John Russo is the owner and has been in business starting in Bogota in the 1970's.

Awesome customer service, 

Tell him Rick Going says hi!


----------



## Will Be Was (Jun 10, 2010)

I have been to Cosmic Wheel, I think Mr. Russo was with a costumer trying out a bike, he was being very helpful to the costumer, I did not stay too long but got an impression that this is a fine place. I bought a croos bike from Campmor, experience was phenomenal. I did also a stop on route 17N before Campmor fora-place called Bike Shop, They were pretty much help full, I have impression hey do not want to sell something you do not want.


----------



## Specinvstr (Jul 22, 2010)

I like Westwood and I'm getting my next bike from there. Strictly Bicycle by the GWB has a nice selection to look at, but I don't have any experience with them. I was looking at some bikes at Cosmic Wheel a couple of years ago and they were great. I konw there are a couple of shops in Montclair (is that bergen?) and one in Ridgewood. I'm going to have to check out the Original Bike Shop too.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Westwood Cycle was my LBS until I moved 90 miles away. They're the best. I wish I could find a shop like that where I live now (which is why I do my own work now).


----------



## nce (Aug 7, 2009)

Mdeth1313 said:


> Westwood Cycle was my LBS until I moved 90 miles away. They're the best. I wish I could find a shop like that where I live now (which is why I do my own work now).



Same here. I now live in CT and have found a couple of good stores but do all wrenching myself. Westwood Cycle is a great choice.


----------



## amartko (Aug 1, 2010)

i went to cosmic wheels today and was very pleased with my service. john the owner was swamped with customers but was always really polite when helping me and still found time to fit the bike proper, change the stem, adjust the seat, etc. he treated me with respect and gave me the service i expect when making an expensive purchase. all in all i would recommend this shop to anyone in the area looking for a bike.


----------



## Will Be Was (Jun 10, 2010)

John is a good guy, he goes long way to satisfy costumers.


----------

